# Seekartensoftware für PDA



## LE-Norge-Angler (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute, 

wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr schon mal ne Seekartensoftware für den PDA genutzt habt? Wenn ja was kann die alles? GPS hab ich schon dabei!!!
wäre euch echt dankbar für nen paar tipps ob es sich überhaupt lohnt. |kopfkrat 

Gruß Micha #h


----------



## Lachsy (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seekartensoftware für PDA*

du musst bedenken das du die seekarten extra kaufen musst, die sind nicht dabei. 

Es gibt memorymap http://www.memory-map.co.uk
wobei der memorymap mit dem vom NV-verlag Pocket-Navigator gleichzusetzen ist, tun sich beide nix  http://www.nv-verlag.de/


oder auch den Oziexplorer http://www.oziexplorer.com/

mfg Lachsy


----------



## LE-Norge-Angler (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seekartensoftware für PDA*

danke dir #h , meinste das die Sinn machen? oder reicht ne normale Seekarte aus???|kopfkrat 
#h


----------



## Lachsy (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Seekartensoftware für PDA*

er ist ja dann wie ein "kleiner " kartenplotter. Natürrlich musst du dafür aber vorher die Seekarten der region wo du rumschipperst auf den PDA laden, irgendwie logisch . ich glaube kartenwechsel wenn du im anderen bereich reinkommst musst du schon über den pda machen.

kannst ja mal das probieren schadet ja nicht 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=716720&postcount=2

mfg Lachsy


----------



## c.bendrick (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Seekartensoftware für PDA*



			
				LE-Norge-Angler schrieb:
			
		

> danke dir #h , meinste das die Sinn machen? oder reicht ne normale Seekarte aus???|kopfkrat
> #h


 
Hallo

ich habe auch seekaren auf den PDA, leider schlecht sichtbar bei sonnenlicht !!

wenn du im bekannten gewässer fährst ,dann geht es, aber sonst würde ich zur sicherheit, auf jeden fall papierkarten mitnehmen.

mfg

carsten


----------

